# Best Shifters?



## Zenroad (6 Nov 2012)

I'm shopping for new set of 10-speed shifters. Shifters only. NOT integrated. They will connect directly to the bars. I thought I was set on Shimano XT, but that's because I haven't really considered anything else. And THAT'S because I've had dual purpose XT brake lever/shifters for the last 13 years with no problems. What else is out there? Anybody have a favorite? What's the sturdiest? Weight is not an issue. Any ideas thoughts on the XT shifters? Like them? Problems? Problem-free?

Thanks!


----------



## Zenroad (6 Nov 2012)

I guess what I'm asking is, Who sets the standard when it comes to mtb shifters? Shimano? SRAM? Some other brand I don't know about? I want good shifting every time without failure. Who doesn't? What Shimano XTR? Over-priced and under-performing? I don't mind paying the price as long as it lives up to it. What's the best performing shifters I can get?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

Define the criteria for 'best' and 'best performing'? Under what conditions? Playing down the woods or racing for glory?

"Good shifting every time without failure" is something we all aspire to but the reality is inevitably different on the trail cos **** happens.

So, that said.....

I run SRAM X0 and cannot fault it in all-year in SE England, and in summer Welsh and Scottish, Spanish or French Alpine conditions. A very influential mtb magazine in the UK has just given STX its seal of approval as groupset of the year. I've run XT in the past, and in the distant past XTR and never really understood the price premium of xtr over xt when the performance gain is marginal.


----------



## Zenroad (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks again, Greg. This set will NOT see off-road use. They're going on a Surly Troll that will become an expedition bike. Primarily asphalt, but also dirt road, and some gravel paths. Fully loaded: 50 pounds of gear in front and rear panniers. Just beginning the build as we speak. Hopefully will have it all together by next summer. It's time to shop for shifter levers. I already have (still in box) Shimano XT brake levers (single purpose!), to which I will attach Avid BB7 disc brakes. My current Klein has always had dual-purpose XTR shifters/brakes. They've been reliable over the last 13 years. But I was never a fan of dual-purpose. Separating them this time. I've been reading about the SRAM.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

'xpedition bike. Wouldn't the folks at Adventure Cycling insist you go drops and bar end shifters? Or Thumbies? 

I'd go XT (or even Deore LX) if it were me on the basis of ubiquity when travelling.


----------



## lulubel (6 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> 'I'd go XT (or even Deore LX) if it were me on the basis of ubiquity when travelling.


 
I'd agree with this. As long as it's Shimano for ease of repair/replacement in case they do break, I don't think it matters which ones they are from the point of view of longevity. The low end ones (Alivio, maybe?) on my old MTB are still shifting as well now as they did 3 years ago when they were new, with no maintenance other than the occasional clean, but the mid-range SLX ones on my new MTB are crisper and a delight to use by comparison.

Hmm .... having read that, I think if you're used to XT, you should go for XT. From what I've read, it seems to be the "sweet spot" in the range, and you might find anything lower end is clunky by comparison.

(I'm so jealous, by the way. I want a Surly Troll. I have no need whatsoever for a full on expedition bike, but I want one, and I want to have the need for it. Maybe one day ....)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

I can point you at a set of 95 Alivio that are still shifting perfectly.


----------



## Zenroad (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks, Greg, Funny you should mention Adventure Cycling. I'm going to roll through their offices during the trip. Shock the hell out of them with the set-up. This trip will take me from Florida (my home) to California and then on to Japan. See my website for details. www.tohokuforward.org.

Will probably end up with XT or XTR. Just checking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

Zenroad said:


> Thanks, Greg, Funny you should mention Adventure Cycling. I'm going to roll through their offices during the trip. Shock the hell out of them with the set-up. This trip will take me from Florida (my home) to California and then on to Japan. See my website for details. www.tohokuforward.org.
> 
> Will probably end up with XT or XTR. Just checking.


I'll look forward to your photo on the inside back cover then! Though I've never yet ridden in the US outside of NYC, Buffalo and Boston I'm a member. Blue Ridge Parkway is near the top of my bucket list.


----------



## Zenroad (6 Nov 2012)

Greg-
Blue Ridge Parkway is devastating. So many miles of it are so distracting that it would be very easy to plunge off the roadside to an early death. Shenandoah Vally comes to mind. I'll catch part of it on my trip. But I grew up here in the east, so I'm looking most forward to being out west, where I lived briefly as a child, toured once many years ago, and have driven several times in a car. The Rockies are beyond description. Other-wordly.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2012)

XT is the best combo of price, reliability and performance. Id choose them over SRAM X9, and XTR and X0 are silly expensive for no real performance benefit over XT.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> XT is the best combo of price, reliability and performance. Id choose them over SRAM X9, and XTR and X0 are silly expensive for no real performance benefit over XT.


You want _real_ silly expensive you need to go XX, X0 is so last year


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2012)

That's the carbon jobby?


----------



## Zenroad (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Very helpful! Thank you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> That's the carbon jobby?


indeed. carbon componentry seems to come with a license to print money.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2012)

Hhhhmmm. Very, very tasty, but not that tasty!


----------



## Zenroad (7 Nov 2012)

Carbon breaks to easily. Give me metal. Heavy metal.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

Zenroad said:


> Carbon breaks to easily. Give me metal. Heavy metal.


I agree. But I'm a Clydesdale so weightweenie-ing is a little ridiculous in my case. I only generally buy carbon stuff* if that is what comes on the new bike and wouldn't even think of upgrading to carbon bars or seat posts on an off road bike.


*one exception is a pair of secondhand carbon cranks which I got cheap.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Nov 2012)

Ki2 is where its at these days.. Electronic shifting for MTB, accurate, effective, reliable and quick, shift under power
http://www.ki2bike.com/

Buy it as a kit or adapt your own, its your choice... anything else is manual labour


----------



## Zenroad (7 Nov 2012)

Ha! Electronic shifting!! What's it gonna be next? An automatic crankset that goes round and round without us having to pedal it ourselves? I already have one! It's called a Kawasaki KLR650. Electronic shifting is...what, exactly? At the press of a button, I get: accurate, effective, reliable, and quick shifting? I already have that. It's called Shimano rapid fire, and it's all mechanical, baby! At the mere click of a button... Love the stuff. And NO BATTERIES needed! My god, I can't think of anything I'd rather NOT have on my bicycle than electronic shifting. Call me lo-tech. Keep it simple, folks.


----------



## Zenroad (7 Nov 2012)

By the way, I ordered Shimano XT SL-M780 shifters yesterday. Good price, free shipping. I've been using XT dual-purpose shifter/brake levers for 13 years, and it's been spot-on. No complaints. Shimano it is. I just hope the shifters come with that little plastic disc that replaces the optical gear display. Another piece of useless tech. I KNOW which gear I'm in---the one that feels right!


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2012)

Quality is a 7 letter word


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Quality is a 7 letter word


so is Biopace.


----------



## 02GF74 (7 Nov 2012)

don't rule out the SLX range, works pretty well as far as I can tell.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

02GF74 said:


> don't rule out the SLX range, works pretty well as far as I can tell.


Some folk are just allergic to groupsets that don't _start_ with an X it seems


----------



## Zenroad (7 Nov 2012)

I know. It's spooky, but I think in the case of the XT or XTR stuff, there really is a quality curve up there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

Zenroad said:


> I know. It's spooky, but I think in the case of the XT or XTR stuff, there really is a quality curve up there.


wait until you try X0


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2012)

SRAM is a four letter word beginning with S.


----------



## Zenroad (8 Nov 2012)

Shimano XT SL-M780 shifters are on the way in the mail. If they work as well as the XT dual-controls I've had for 13 years, I'll be happy. I'm just hoping that I can give the gear display the heave-ho and find a little plastic cover plate for the open wound. Im reading that it can be hard to come by. What the..? I wonder why Shimano stopped including it with the levers. A small piece of plastic.


----------



## mickle (8 Nov 2012)

Expedition touring bikes should have thumb shifters. Much less complicated than Rapidfire. (Ps the proper term for 'dual-control' is STI (Shi**no Total Integration)).


----------



## VamP (8 Nov 2012)

Zenroad said:


> Shimano XT SL-M780 shifters are on the way in the mail. If they work as well as the XT dual-controls I've had for 13 years, I'll be happy. I'm just hoping that I can give the gear display the heave-ho and find a little plastic cover plate for the open wound. Im reading that it can be hard to come by. What the..? I wonder why Shimano stopped including it with the levers. A small piece of plastic.


 
The XTs I bought a few months ago included the little cover plate.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> SRAM is a four letter word beginning with S.


In fact SRAM is not a word at all. It's merely a conglomeration of the founders names; *S*cott, *R*ay and s*AM*


----------



## Zenroad (9 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> The XTs I bought a few months ago included the little cover plate.


 
Thanks, VamP! That's encouraging. I'll open them when they arrive and let you know.


----------

